# very large box/finger joints???



## Dabcan (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I'm making a large room divider, it's a bit difficult to describe, but it's made up of 13 boxes approx. 9×18" and 12" deep. The boxes have no sides, and are stacked to form the divider.

I'd like to make the boxes using box/finger joints (not sure the correct term), but I'd like to make them very large fingers, say 2-3" I believe a jig might be in order, but I'm not sure where to start. I have a router + table as well as a table saw, but no dado blades. I'm willing to purchase a dado blade if that will simplify things.

Any advice out there?


----------



## darinS (Jul 20, 2010)

These may help, or possibly point you in a direction.

for table saw: http://sawdustmaking.com/Box%20Joint/boxjointjig.html

for router and table: http://www.routerworkshop.com/boxjoints.html

another for router: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/609

Hope it helps.


----------



## gsuing (Feb 19, 2013)

I built a jig that will do large finger joints for making the end vise on my workbench. It worked really well. I wrote up a PDF document that describes how to use it if you are interested.


----------



## Dabcan (Feb 1, 2011)

gsuing - that would be great if you could send me the pdf, did you use a dado blade or just a regular blade on your table saw?


----------



## gsuing (Feb 19, 2013)

I used a regular 1/8" blade.


----------

